# Sigelei Fuchai 213 Orange



## CJ van Tonder (23/9/16)

Hey guys does anybody have stock and preferably an orange one? 

Please let me know. Im in JHB
Cheers 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (23/9/16)

http://vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/sigelei-fuchai-213w-tc-mod-799?category=87

They only have orange left.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (23/9/16)

CJ van Tonder said:


> Hey guys does anybody have stock and preferably an orange one?
> 
> Please let me know. Im in JHB
> Cheers
> ...



http://vaperite.co.za/product/sigelei-fuchai-213/


----------



## CJ van Tonder (23/9/16)

Mmm thank you guys just waiting for PD

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/9/16)

We have all four colours at R1095 each. Three shops in Joburg


----------

